# Not pro but different



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I took these at work today with my camera phone and thought some of you might find them interesting this one of the new Trenching machines, The little Sealiom Rov you can see is what I get to look after tooling wise


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

fancy bit of kit that


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Cool. How many millions is that worth?

Looks small with the perspective in the first picture, but then when you see it next to the guys....! 

What kind of tooling do you do for the Sealion ROV?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The Trencher weighs in at 41tons and costs roughly 10million tooling wise I get to look after the crawler attachment as we are operating in shallow water but tools vary from job to job I have the fun of building them and deploying with them.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

ivor said:


>












Johnny 5 from Short Circuit's big brother...


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol wish it was half as smart


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So what are you actually doing in the shallow water?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

testing for four days then it should be a wind farm cable lay job providing it proves itself


----------

